# Where is the Lox Preserve (Florida)



## Hooky1420 (Mar 15, 2011)

If anyone can help me find this fishing hole I would be greatly appreciative. I read on fishing reports all the time about people pulling huge bass out of the "Lox Preserve" (Everglades) in south Florida. I live right next to a major boat ramp in the Everglades off of Lox Road (Loxahatchee Road) near Parkland, Florida. I have never heard anyone out there call it the Lox Preserve... and I although I've seen days where I catch over 30 bass in one trip, I'm not catching anything near the size of some of the fish I've seen on Florida Fishing Report websites. Furthermore, 40 miles north of me there is a city called Loxahatchee, up toward Lake Okeechobee, which even makes it more confusing...

Can anyone tell me where the "Lox Preserve" is located? I want to see if it is in fact the place I fish... Can't seem to find any sites on the web that describe where this place is.... 

Thanks in advance always!


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 15, 2011)

i had problems finding a couple spots that i always heard about. Hit the internet with no luck until i started to play with google earth one day. Searched in there and brought up exactly what i was looking for from other peoples plotting in there, such as boat ramps "slang" terms for creeks and so on try it you may get lucky


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you pulling huge Bass out of there? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hooky1420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Are you pulling huge Bass out of there? :mrgreen:



Not really...  That's why I'm trying to see if it is the same place I'm reading about on these fishing reports. Last Saturday I pulled out over 30 LMB, all were under 2.5lbs, as well as some Bowfin (largest being 4lbs), Pike, and Florida Gar. This place I'm reading about, these guys are catching bass in the 5-10 pound range. I have a goal this year to haul in a LMB over 6 pounds, even if I have to make a 3 day weekend up to the Big O (Lake Okeechobee) to do it. 

After further research, the place where I put the boat in is called the "Arthur R. Marshall Loxahatchee National Wildlife Refuge". But it is really expansive and runs from Parkland to Boynton Beach, (about 15 miles), with several places to put the boat in at. I'm still not sure whether or not this is what people call the "Lox Preserve"...


----------



## Hooky1420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Johnny5 said:


> i had problems finding a couple spots that i always heard about. Hit the internet with no luck until i started to play with google earth one day. Searched in there and brought up exactly what i was looking for from other peoples plotting in there, such as boat ramps "slang" terms for creeks and so on try it you may get lucky



Good Idea... but last time I upgraded GE something happened with the programming and now I can't read any of the names on there. All the names are stretched out and characters are missing... I still use it to scout out fishing spots though.


----------



## jdd5p (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not from Florida, but it might be this?


----------



## Busbey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooky, im on Boca Raton too. PM me. 

maybe you can help me with some ideas on my 12ft deck  dont know where to start!


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 15, 2011)

Bowfin!! That's awesome. My buddy and I were fishing this spring for crappie and he had something pretty big on his ultra lite. turned out to be a 9 lb bowfin, biggest fish on my boat yet!


----------

